# speeding in Ireland



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

A Garda pulls over a speeding car.

The Garda says, ' I clocked you at 120km/h, sir.'

The driver says, 'Christ, Guard I had it on cruise control at 100, perhaps your radar gun needs calibrating.'

Not looking up from her knitting the wife says: 'Now don't be
silly dear, you know that this car doesn't have cruise control.'

As the Garda writes out the ticket, the driver looks over at his wife and growls, 'Can't you please keep your mouth shut for once?'

The wife smiles demurely and says, 'You should be thankful your radar detector went off when it did.' 

As the Garda makes out the second ticket for the illegal radar detector unit, the man glowers at his wife and says through clenched teeth, 'F..k it, woman, can't you keep your mouth shut?' 

The officer frowns and says, 'And I notice that you're not wearing your seat belt, sir. That's an automatic €80 fine.' 

The driver says, 'Yeah, well, you see Guard, I had it on, but took it off when you pulled me over so that I could get my license out of my back pocket.' 

The wife says, 'Now, dear, you know very well that you didn't have your seat belt on. You never wear your seat belt when you're driving.'

And as the patient Garda is writing out the third ticket the driver turns to his wife and barks, 'WHY DON'T You shut the f..k up?

The Garda looks over at the woman and asks, 'Does your
husband always talk to you this way?'


The wife says,




'Only when he has been drinking .'


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Like it.....


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

many a true word said in jest?


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

My best mate Prawo Jazdy was caught by the Police a number of times.

Still waiting for them to turn up at his door.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/7899171.stm


----------

